# Warship arrives to rescue troops (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

HMS Albion arrives in Spain to bring home soldiers returning from Afghanistan who have been stranded because of grounded flights.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The BBC's standards of journalism are sinking to the level of the 'red tops'. Since when did anyone need _*rescuing*_ from Northern Spain? Thousands of Brits choose to go there every year on holiday, so it can't be such a bad place.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be a silly question but what LSA does a grey funnel line ship carry?

I can understand that HMS ALBION which has a troop carrying role will have some additional LSA but surely a regular warship does not?


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Andrew,
Basically just lifejackets and rafts, and they do generally carry a lot more of the former than is required. Of course, should they want to then they can simply ignore LSA as is their right under SOLAS.
RFA Bay class are slightly different in that they're built as Class 1 passenger ships, hence have an MES and a few rather odd bells and whistles as per those rules, e.g. toilets in the stairwells etc.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, James.

(In the unlikely event that the Navy require advice on the Simla Rules they could consult anyone sufficiently elderly from P&O, Blue Flue or CNCo!  )


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Seems that the operation has backfired a bit for Brown and Mandy, the ships were going to leave without any civvies being picked up, but then the commander relented and took a few hundred on board.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

The ferry companies all say that they have spare capacity, call me a cynical old git if you like, but I believe this is an election gimmick as Brown wants to be seen as doing something.

Regards Robert


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> The ferry companies all say that they have spare capacity, call me a cynical old git if you like, but I believe this is an election gimmick as Brown wants to be seen as doing something.
> 
> Regards Robert


What the ferry companies are, in fact, saying is that they have capacity for lifting people from the French ports. The difficulty is getting people transported from Northern Spain to those French ports, particularly those people whose money is running short and therefore unable to hire cars or catch trains (via, possibly, Paris) from Spain.


----------



## stevie-w (Mar 18, 2009)

Noddy-Billing said:


> What the ferry companies are, in fact, saying is that they have capacity for lifting people from the French ports. The difficulty is getting people transported from Northern Spain to those French ports, particularly those people whose money is running short and therefore unable to hire cars or catch trains (via, possibly, Paris) from Spain.


An absolute disgrace that Joe Public is hitching a free ride home at taxpayers expense- after all they all chose to be there in the first instance. 
An election stunt whichever way you look at it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

The Courts decided back in the 1930's that there is no obligation on the British Government to protect and care for its citizens or their property abroad.

The case is CNCo v Attorney General - CNCo (well, Warren Swire) sued the Government for failing to protect his ships against Chinese pirates. He lost, on the above grounds.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

aye very good - all seeing you are not sitting abroad trying to get home. Any ship will do me, election gimmick or not - I couldn't care less.

Cut the guy some slack for once - there are thousands of us stuck and a lot of us are still trying to work as well, I welcome any initiative taken.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> The ferry companies all say that they have spare capacity, call me a cynical old git if you like, but I believe this is an election gimmick as Brown wants to be seen as doing something.
> 
> Regards Robert


Hard to disagree Robert. And the new Celebrity cruise ship Eclipse has gone to Bilbao to pick up people. So they could be accused of looking for future custom no doubt by some (EEK)

David


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Government acts................ condemnation.

Government fails to act........ condemnation.

Closely followed by the Tories demanding an enquiry into the closing of airports and airspace........ surprise, surprise..........
led by the only winner in all of this..............at least she got herself on telly.

Theresa Villiers.

Who she ? You may well ask.........but she seems to have all the answers (after the event).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What were those British troops doing in Spain? Why didn't they re-claim Spain for Gibraltar while they were there?

What's wrong with the RN going down to Spain, bringing the troops home and rescuing a few tourists while they're at it? Better than hanging round Portsmouth watching that crap football team.

John T.

PS I looked up Theresa Villiers - she is Griff Rhys Jones' twin brother.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

They flew the troops from Afghanistan to Spain. One report today says that the civvies were given the troops accommodation and they had to sleep on the deck! Thats not right!


----------

